# Leaking Bulkhead Help



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a new to me aquarium with a leaking return bulkhead. I think it is a hot tub bulkhead, it is ½” with only a 1” hole and is white. I have taken it apart and cleaned it and lubed the gasket, still leaks. Tightened it down more and it leaks faster. 
Looking for suggestions. Thanks


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bulkheads can be tricky. A common issue is that sometimes people put the gasket on the dryside by mistake. Not saying you did but it happens. Also i find that over tightening does not help. Most of my bulkheads are hand tightened and then maybe a quarter turn with a wrench.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I have been able to stop leaking by removing the bulkhead and cleaning the gasget in it and both surfaces then applying a thin film of aquarium safe silicone to each surface before tightning.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Tighten it too much and the bulkhead will crack!
The gasket might be too old and stiff to provide a proper seal as well.
If it is not cracked. Use silicon as suggested by Mike.

For what it worth - under $10, I would replace it with a new bulkhead.
Install with silicon between the hole and the bulkhead.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. Looking into getting a new one.


----------

